# WIndows Update Erros 0x803c0103 and 0x800b0109



## doggyofone

I am having a problem with my internet connection for windows updates and Microsoft Edge. 
I happened to check Windows updates this am, the listing of recent updates, and noticed that there has been no updates since April. I tried to check for available updates and got the following error:
"Update Status Some files aren't signed correctly. Error Code 0X800B0109." I have run the update troubleshooter but get "An error occurred while troubleshooting. An unexpected error has occurred. The troubleshooting wizard can't continue."
I rarely use Edge, but tried this am and got this error:
*There's a problem with this website's security certificate*
This might mean that someone's trying to fool you or steal any info you send to the server. You should close this site immediately.
I checked in settings and found that Edge is set for using a proxy server, but I don't use a proxy. I unchecked the use proxy box, but the save tab is greyed out. I can't save the setting. 
Bottom line is that I can't get Windows Updates, nor can I use Edge. 
I have searched out solutions like using safe boot, disabling Norton Security, rebooting, etc and cannot seem to get this fixed. 
I'm wondering if anyone has some idea as to what the problem might be and how to fix it.
Thanks for any help given.
















Here is my system info:
Tech Support Guy System Info Utility version 1.0.0.2
OS Version: Microsoft Windows 10 Home, 64 bit
Processor: Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-4700HQ CPU @ 2.40GHz, Intel64 Family 6 Model 60 Stepping 3
Processor Count: 8
RAM: 12168 Mb
Graphics Card: Intel(R) HD Graphics 4600, 1024 Mb
Hard Drives: C: Total - 235859 MB, Free - 99504 MB; E: Total - 238466 MB, Free - 187800 MB; F: Total - 238470 MB, Free - 237806 MB; H: Total - 2861575 MB, Free - 2435478 MB; J: Total - 1907725 MB, Free - 1848733 MB; S: Total - 2861575 MB, Free - 200381 MB;
Motherboard: ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC., N750JV
Antivirus: Windows Defender, Disabled


----------



## doggyofone

Is anyone able to help?


----------



## Macboatmaster

Open a cmd prompt with admin rights and run the deployment imaging servicing cmd

*dism.exe /online /cleanup-image /restorehealth*

copy and paste that cmd to eliminate spacing errors
If it reports health restored
exit from prompt
reboot and try updates again

That said my number one suspect is Norton if you have the means to reinstall uninstall it from programs and features and then reboot and run the Norton tool

https://support.norton.com/sp/en/uk/home/current/solutions/v60392881_EndUserProfile_en_us

but only of course on the remove action
reboot and try updates again


----------



## doggyofone

I've done the dsim task several times before, but did it again - same errors. I did the full uninstall of Norton with the removal tool and retried updates - same errors. Very frustrating.


----------



## Macboatmaster

> I've done the dsim task several times before


I did not see that you had run the system file check repair which is basically what DISM restore health is although with extra benefits compared with running just the sfc /scannow

Before I proceed and to save me wasting my time and indeed yours list ALL you have tried please


----------

